# Santiago de Chile...People & Culture



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)




----------



## M_K_O (Jul 22, 2007)

:applause: :applause:

Felicitaciones!! un thread realmente espectacular! muy representativo!

La verdad te pasaste, excelente fotos y el título no pudo estar mejor elegido.

Saludos!


----------



## schmidt (Dec 5, 2002)

Probably the most civilized place in Latin America.


----------



## Falubaz (Nov 20, 2004)

me gustan siempre los threads 'city and people'! 
estan siempre muy interesantes!


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

People....... are you going to make me post this over and over? :sleepy: You have not told us where you got the photos. Ok, here we go again:

*NOTE TO ALL THREADS:*

Thanks to everyone who is crediting the photos they post, or at least saying they are taken from various internet sources! However, there remain a number of people who are not doing so.* Perhaps deleting completely unreferenced entries might be the only way to get the attention of these people....* rather than have that happen, please comply with the new crediting rule. If you cannot remember where you got the photos from, just say they are not yours but are from Flickr, Photobucket, etc... if you know the exact credit, please supply it as a courtesy to the original photographer! Thank you.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*Alright then...all the pics were taken from Flickr.com...I obviously didn´t wrote down the name of all the users I took the pics from...I´m sure most of them wouldn´t mind....if they do, I apologize for that..

PD: I think this new rule is a bit silly..*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

And I find it even sillier that some people are refusing to comply. Crediting photos and news articles is* standard procedure in the adult world* of business. Best to get used to it now! 
In any case now you know, so please follow the rules in the future.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

Taller said:


> And I find it even sillier that some people are refusing to comply. Crediting photos and news articles is* standard procedure in the adult world* of business. Best to get used to it now!
> In any case now you know, so please follow the rules in the future.


OK.


----------



## 6-6-6 (Jan 14, 2008)

hermoso, es como una ciudad europea/americana, me gusta mucho santiago, pienso que es muy cosmopolita, son imigrantes que viven en la capital en la 2da foto?


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Taller said:


> Crediting photos and news articles is* standard procedure in the adult world* of business. Best to get used to it now!
> In any case now you know, so please follow the rules in the future.


*Yeh, alright...but this is not a business forum and I couldn´t care less about the business world, so thanks for your advice but it doesn't aply to me..*



Taller said:


> And I find it even sillier that some people are refusing to comply. please follow the rules in the future.


*I didn´t refuse to comply, I just didn´t know about this rule...once you told me I did it immediately..

I´m still thinking it´s silly...but it´s just my opinion and I have the right to express it....*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I'm sorry you don't agree with the new rule, voltico... but thank you for adhering to it in these forums.


----------



## Vini2 (Jun 19, 2007)

I Love Stgo!!
I'm missing so much!


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Taller said:


> I'm sorry you don't agree with the new rule, voltico... but thank you for adhering to it in these forums.


*Your welcome *


----------



## danielsale (Dec 28, 2006)

really somenthing! congrats.


----------



## Shezan (Jun 21, 2007)

hard race with Tel Aviv streetlife


----------



## Prosciutto (Jun 28, 2006)

Very interesting mix of pics. I liked it.


----------



## juancito (Mar 1, 2006)

Santiago, Chile always leaves me feeling proud of how modern its becoming and how fast. Very proud of Chile.


----------



## Cuntur (Sep 13, 2004)

Im really impressed by these pictures. Santiago apart from being the latinoamerican most modern city it´s got a very liberal and occidental society, similar to the argentinian´s. The city looks really cool.

I read a year ago that a 300 something metres tower was being built...is it finished?


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

philadweller said:


> Brunette city. Not even a bottle blond. Is it true that there are tons of the deadly brown recluse spiders (Araña del Rincón) all over Santiago? I heard that more than 30% of residences are infested with them. As an arachnaphobic I would be hesitant to visit.


WTF????? the "araña del rincon" is in all over the world and is not more present in chile than in any other country.. 

this is the most weird post in all this thread :banana:


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

hornnieguy said:


> can some please explain the civilized sexual behavior that takes place in public parks between young santiaguns. there was an article in today's press about it . They call it Pokemon where bands of youth have annonymous sex in the open.
> 
> Very civilized behavior.
> 
> ...


they dont have sex naked in front of everyone.. thats is an exageration.. maybe kisses and drink some beers and ron.. thats all.. and they are just an "urban tribe".. school guys between 13-18 years old.. just trying to get atenttion...


----------



## the.nameLess (Jun 16, 2007)

philadweller said:


> *Brunette city. Not even a bottle blond.* Is it true that there are tons of the deadly brown recluse spiders (Araña del Rincón) all over Santiago? I heard that more than 30% of residences are infested with them. As an arachnaphobic I would be hesitant to visit.


Excuse me, but I didn't understand what you meant with that.

That was really a weird post, philadweller!:nuts:


----------



## Bentown (Jan 29, 2007)

Santiago made me feel like some European city in the south america.The people and their living are beatiful......


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

MOLA512 said:


> I must say that Chile's Santiago train system is impressive and clean. I have been there a few times. Thats something that Panama doesn't have yet due to the fact that Panama City is less than 1 million in POP. However, there are studies underway to build a modern Monorail. Besides that, Panama's infrastucture is already the best in the region: Best Ports, Hub or the Americas (Aeronautics), *Largest financial Distric*, Largest trade zone of goods in the western Hemisphere, etc. Not to mention that Panama is the king of the hights in Latin America. Of the 20 tallest buildings undercunstruction in Latin America ( including gigants like Brazil, Mexico, Argentina, Venezuela, Chile, etc) 18 are in Panama City. - For those who don't believe it, go to latin america section and you will see.



*I'm sorry dude, but that is a joke right? Mexico City, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo and Santiago have a far larger financial district than Panama...I mean, only Santiago (the smallest of those cities) must be four or five times the economy of the whole Pananma...

One thing, dont misunderstand me please, I dont wanna fight or anything....here in Chile we've got Valparaiso (not even the 2nd largest city) it hasn't even got 900.000 people and it's got the 4th largest metro system in south america...Bilbao has only 1 millon people and it's got a big beautiful metro system, just to give you a few examples...so I think that more than a number of inhabitants it's a kind of a developing issue that Panama hasn't got metro..

...and yep, I'm sure Panama has de best infraestructure in its the region (Centro America)*


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*Sorry guys, I didn't mention it...I took those last pics from flickr.com & photobucket.com..

Thanks to all photographers that post their pics there and make these kind of threads possible ...*


----------



## MOLA512 (Nov 13, 2005)

Voltico said:


> *I'm sorry dude, but that is a joke right? Mexico City, Buenos Aires, Sao Paulo and Santiago have a far larger financial district than Panama...I mean, only Santiago (the smallest of those cities) must be four or five times the economy of the whole Pananma...
> 
> One thing, dont misunderstand me please, I dont wanna fight or anything....here in Chile we've got Valparaiso (not even the 2nd largest city) it hasn't even got 900.000 people and it's got the 4th largest metro system in south america...Bilbao has only 1 millon people and it's got a big beautiful metro system, just to give you a few examples...so I think that more than a number of inhabitants it's a kind of a developing issue that Panama hasn't got metro..
> 
> ...and yep, I'm sure Panama has de best infraestructure in its the region (Centro America)*


For your info, Panama Financial District is second only to Switzerland. Most of the mid and upper class in Latin America have their fortunes Banked in Panama. This is because Panama has a Dollarized Economy, which protects against the constant devaluation of currencies all over Latin America. That why when you visit Panama for the first time and walk around AREA BANCARIA, you will have your mouth opened contemplating the more than 150 Diferent Banks from all over the world laying next to each other, just like the countless Brazilians, Mexicans, Argentinians, Peruvians, Colombians, Chileans, etc; i have met in Panama City's financial area. About the Metro; the city is going through a massive construccion boom similar to Dubai. Panama City is expanding in all directions and even into the sea itself, therefore the authorities have indicated that it is better to wait on a massive transportation system until the city has more defind limits; which I think is understandable. Did you know there are over 20,000 Chileans now living in Panama???


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

MOLA512 said:


> For your info, Panama Financial District is second only to Switzerland. Most of the mid and upper class in Latin America have their fortunes Banked in Panama. This is because Panama has a Dollarized Economy, which protects against the constant devaluation of currencies all over Latin America. That why when you visit Panama for the first time and walk around AREA BANCARIA, you will have your mouth opened contemplating the more than 150 Diferent Banks from all over the world laying next to each other, just like the countless Brazilians, Mexicans, Argentinians, Peruvians, Colombians, Chileans, etc; i have met in Panama City's financial area. About the Metro; the city is going through a massive construccion boom similar to Dubai. Panama City is expanding in all directions and even into the sea itself, therefore the authorities have indicated that it is better to wait on a massive transportation system until the city has more defind limits; which I think is understandable. Did you know there are over 20,000 Chileans now living in Panama???


*Dude, you can say whatever you want but Panama city's financial district is not even one of the biggest of Latinoamerica, that is a fact...Panama City's got a population of one million and it's a very small economy...you can't compare it in any way to Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Buentos Aires, Santiago, Bogota or Caracas, except for heigh and density...but heigh and density is not synonymous of development or importance at all..

Panama is a fiscal paradise, most of the "rich" people you mentioned don't put their money there due to the devaluation stuff...they do it because it's money involved with corruption, drugs, tax evasion and other kind of ilegal stuff....even more, many of the founds for those new skyscrapers come from money laundering, everybody knows that...

It's a shame that for whatever reason the Centro America's most important city hasn't got a descent transport system..hno:

I had no idea so many chileans were living there, I wonder why they moved to a much poorer and less developed country...can you tell me where did you get that information from?*


----------



## MOLA512 (Nov 13, 2005)

Voltico said:


> *Dude, you can say whatever you want but Panama city's financial district is not even one of the biggest of Latinoamerica, that is a fact...Panama City's got a population of one million and it's a very small economy...you can't compare it in any way to Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Buentos Aires, Santiago, Bogota or Caracas, except for heigh and density...but heigh and density is not synonymous of development or importance at all..
> 
> Panama is a fiscal paradise, most of the "rich" people you mentioned don't put their money there due to the devaluation stuff...they do it because it's money involved with corruption, drugs, tax evasion and other kind of ilegal stuff....even more, many of the founds for those new skyscrapers come from money laundering, everybody knows that...
> 
> ...


Even one of your most famous people Tv host "Don Fransisco" visits Panama frecuently and own properties there. Also remember, for each dollar worth of Grapes, Apples, Pears, Copper; that Chile exports to the world Panama gets in average 20 cents in transportation through the Panama Canal. So the harder you guys work and the most you guys expert or import, the better for Panama. Oh let not forget, same applies for the entire South america, China, India, etc. About 20000 Chileans living in Panama I can give you the number for the Chilean Consulate in Panama City so that you could hear it from another Chilean. But, don't be surprised if they put you on hold. They are ussually busy organizing events for the COMUNIDAD CHILENA DE PANAMA.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

MOLA512 said:


> Even one of your most famous people Tv host "Don Fransisco" visits Panama frecuently and own properties there. Also remember, for each dollar worth of Grapes, Apples, Pears, Copper; that Chile exports to the world Panama gets in average 20 cents in transportation through the Panama Canal. So the harder you guys work and the most you guys expert or import, the better for Panama. Oh let not forget, same applies for the entire South america, China, India, etc. About 20000 Chileans living in Panama I can give you the number for the Chilean Consulate in Panama City so that you could hear it from another Chilean. But, don't be surprised if they put you on hold. They are ussually busy organizing events for the COMUNIDAD CHILENA DE PANAMA.


*Alright dude, thanks for all the information...cool

Let's carry on with the thread...."Santiago urban life"*


----------



## jetmty1 (Dec 30, 2005)

Voltico said:


> *Dude, you can say whatever you want but Panama city's financial district is not even one of the biggest of Latinoamerica, that is a fact...Panama City's got a population of one million and it's a very small economy...you can't compare it in any way to Mexico City, Sao Paulo, Buentos Aires, Santiago, Bogota or Caracas, except for heigh and density...but heigh and density is not synonymous of development or importance at all..
> 
> Panama is a fiscal paradise, most of the "rich" people you mentioned don't put their money there due to the devaluation stuff...they do it because it's money involved with corruption, drugs, tax evasion and other kind of ilegal stuff....even more, many of the founds for those new skyscrapers come from money laundering, everybody knows that...
> 
> ...


Sorry to keep misleading the title of the thread...but I need to mention ,,,, but a friend FROM PANAMA living in Mexico told me exactly that: "panama tiene un boom impresionante debido que es un paraiso fiscal, uno puede crear una sociedad hasta de un muerto" I dont think its correct, to say all over the latinamerican threads "look at our buildings, we are soon to reach first world..." without really backing up what is really going on with the people from the streets...


----------



## Chilenofuturista (May 24, 2005)

^^

Knock it off! Stop derailing this thread about Santiago de Chile. Who cares about Panamá City in this thread!?! It's about Santiago de Chile. Panamá City has loads of other threads in other places, please feel free to talk about that city over there. 

Show some manners, please.


----------



## MOLA512 (Nov 13, 2005)

jetmty1 said:


> Sorry to keep misleading the title of the thread...but I need to mention ,,,, but a friend FROM PANAMA living in Mexico told me exactly that: "panama tiene un boom impresionante debido que es un paraiso fiscal, uno puede crear una sociedad hasta de un muerto" I dont think its correct, to say all over the latinamerican threads "look at our buildings, we are soon to reach first world..." without really backing up what is really going on with the people from the streets...


Well I think you should go ahead and tell that to Donald Trump, Frank Gehry or Philippe Starck. jaja.
I guess you are another one jelous of Panama Skyscraper supremacy


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

Will some PLEEEEZE post the pictures of all those kids having sex in public parks PLLEEEEEEASE!

As far as boastful little Panama goes... until you get world class institutions - museums, universities , libraries you will still be a developing third tier city in Latin America.


----------



## hornnieguy (Jan 5, 2007)

fromhell said:


> they dont have sex naked in front of everyone.. thats is an exageration.. maybe kisses and drink some beers and ron.. thats all.. and they are just an "urban tribe".. school guys between 13-18 years old.. just trying to get atenttion...



The ****** press reported on this several days ago. You mean to tell me that they are a sensationalist yellow press?hno:


----------



## fromhell (Oct 6, 2007)

hornnieguy said:


> The ****** press reported on this several days ago. You men to tell me that they are a sensationalist yellow press?hno:


yes... and if u wanna see photos about that (guys under legal age) i think u have a problem...

so.. u can go to post stupid things to another thread.. bye


----------



## Andrex (Dec 27, 2004)

Great thread!! and very good pics! Espero que Chile sea mi próximo destino en América de Sur.



MOLA512 said:


> Civilized?? . I guess you are not an expert in this part of the world. Besides that, Germany has not been a great example of what a CIVILIZED SOCIETY should be.


Exactly! ..._has not been_ speaking in past tense. Baby get up!! Germany today is not the 1940 Germany hno: If I had been a german poster I'd ask you for apologies. 

What an uneducated, unnecessary remark!!


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

fromhell said:


> yes... and if u wanna see photos about that (guys under legal age) i think u have a problem...
> 
> so.. u can go to post stupid things to another thread.. bye


*Chill out dude, the guy was just kidding...*


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

hornnieguy said:


> As far as boastful little Panama goes... until you get world class institutions - museums, universities , libraries you will still be a developing third tier city in Latin America.


*Exactly...

And apart from that, a city can have a great skyline but if it doesn't have nice architecture, a well elaborated historic downtown, a first world transport system (that includes big motorways nets all aroud), a liberal sociate, a great cultural and night life it's not a a great city, it's just a good skyline....

For me there are just four world class cities in latinoamerica....Buenos Aires, Mexico City, Santiago & Sao Paulo.....folowed close by Caracas, Rio & Bogota...*


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

......


----------



## MOLA512 (Nov 13, 2005)

Voltico said:


> ......


Museums???? Do you know who Frank Gehry is?? Well Panama is soon to have " The mother of all museums in latin america; Museo de la biodiversidad", designed by non less than the most famous arquitec in modern times. That is First world class.
As far as night life Santiago is dead compared to Panama City. I have been to Santiago's clubs and I really felt you guys are friendly, and the ladies are hot but you really need to get a more international club scene. Panama City has bigger and better casinos, ALL TYPES OF CLUBS (ROCK, DANCE, R&B, SALSA, REGGAETON, REGGAE, JAZZ, etc),etc. Plus Santiago is so homogeneous ethnic wise nothing like a diverse modern metropolis such as NY, Tokio, London,etc. Panama city is far more international and diverse, you will find all types of races everywhere you go Whites, Blacks, Asians, Arabs, jewish, indigenous, etc. I know a few Chilean both men and women living in Panama whom desided to stay in Panama precisely because they love Panama City exitment and diversity. I invite you to Panama. I can bet my house you guys will think you are somewhere in the USA.


----------



## MOLA512 (Nov 13, 2005)

Andrex said:


> Great thread!! and very good pics! Espero que Chile sea mi próximo destino en América de Sur.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Neither it is 1000 BC for someone to call Latin America uncivilized. What a uneducated, unnecessary and racist remark


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

MOLA512 said:


> Museums???? Do you know who Frank Gehry is?? Well Panama is soon to have " The mother of all museums in latin america; Museo de la biodiversidad", designed by non less than the most famous arquitec in modern times. That is First world class.
> As far as night life Santiago is dead compared to Panama City. I have been to Santiago's clubs and I really felt you guys are friendly, and the ladies are hot but you really need to get a more international club scene. Panama City has bigger and better casinos, ALL TYPES OF CLUBS (ROCK, DANCE, R&B, SALSA, REGGAETON, REGGAE, JAZZ, etc),etc. Plus Santiago is so homogeneous ethnic wise nothing like a diverse modern metropolis such as NY, Tokio, London,etc. Panama city is far more international and diverse, you will find all types of races everywhere you go Whites, Blacks, Asians, Arabs, jewish, indigenous, etc. I know a few Chilean both men and women living in Panama whom desided to stay in Panama precisely because they love Panama City exitment and diversity. I invite you to Panama. I can bet my house you guys will think you are somewhere in the USA.



*I have no idea why you replyed me saying that...but great for Panama man, and I´ll tell you something, Panama city is much better than Santiago if that makes you feel better..now you can go to a Panama city´s thread and exalt it there, ´cause I don´t know if you haven´t realized jet, but this is not a VS thread..

Thanks*


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

MOLA512 said:


> Museums???? Do you know who Frank Gehry is?? Well Panama is soon to have " The mother of all museums in latin america; Museo de la biodiversidad", designed by non less than the most famous arquitec in modern times. That is First world class.
> As far as night life Santiago is dead compared to Panama City. I have been to Santiago's clubs and I really felt you guys are friendly, and the ladies are hot but you really need to get a more international club scene. Panama City has bigger and better casinos, ALL TYPES OF CLUBS (ROCK, DANCE, R&B, SALSA, REGGAETON, REGGAE, JAZZ, etc),etc. Plus Santiago is so homogeneous ethnic wise nothing like a diverse modern metropolis such as NY, Tokio, London,etc. Panama city is far more international and diverse, you will find all types of races everywhere you go Whites, Blacks, Asians, Arabs, jewish, indigenous, etc. I know a few Chilean both men and women living in Panama whom desided to stay in Panama precisely because they love Panama City exitment and diversity. I invite you to Panama. I can bet my house you guys will think you are somewhere in the USA.


I guess you missed the warning by the moderator *Chilenofuturista*, so let me
impress upon you that this is not a thread about Panama, and people continue to derail it infractions will be issued.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*More street leve pics..


































































































































































































































All the pics were taken from a Poroto and Oscar thread in latinscrapers (photobucket.com & flickr.com) kay:*


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Don't ask me why, but it looks like a good place to live if you're a hippie.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

:lol:

*Are you a hippie or what?*


----------



## SPQR (Aug 25, 2007)

Voltico said:


> :lol:
> 
> *Are you a hippie or what?*


He said don't ask.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*The Old Downtown....maybe a place that suits the hippies better 



















































































































































































































































































































Pics from photobucket & imageshack.us...all taken by chilean forumers..*


----------



## RaBiErTeTe (Nov 7, 2007)

Excelentes las últimas fotos Voltico


----------



## davee08 (Feb 3, 2008)

wow santiago seems like a very nice place to visit great pics


----------



## tunari (Jul 23, 2007)

I think there is a misunderstanding here.



edited by Taller Better. 
You bet there was a misunderstanding, and it was you opening up the Panama topic again. Do it again and you are_* soooo*_ going to get a whopping infraction.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

edited by Taller Better

no more Panama talk.


----------



## Ian (Nov 26, 2006)

edited by Taller Better


You must not be able to read what I had said. NO MORE derailing of this topic to 
discuss Panama.


----------



## koolkid (Apr 17, 2006)

Did anyone even bother to read Taller's post? 

Anyways, Santiago's cleanliness is amazing although I wouldn't mind some grit here and there. These last photos are eye candy. The architecture is great and so is the pedestrian traffic. Oh and indeed, a handful of people look like hippies! Great city.


----------



## Copihue (Nov 20, 2005)

edited by Taller, Better

good grief. The issue is closed, Copihue. I hope the thread will stay open but if people are 
incapable of keeping on track, it will be.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*Great taller better!...much better this way, now if you edit copihue's post I'd thank you a lot..*


----------



## Cocolicchio (Mar 20, 2007)

Santiago has a great cosmopolitan feel to it, great city!


----------



## snowsum (Mar 21, 2008)

I love my city, I love my country, chile is amazing. to walk by the street is really cool, only in chile exist this.


----------



## PFloyd (Mar 17, 2007)

^
Gosh, every time Chileans start a thread about Santiago, they get in such a jingoistic mindset that is so ridiculous-I've seen it time and again in SSP and SSC, especially in the Latinamerican sections.
Keep in mind that these are a selection of photos of the best places in Santiago in the city centre and Las Condes. The city is far from being a cosmopolitan urban centre, by the way. Look up the definition of the word.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

PFloyd said:


> ^
> Gosh, every time Chileans start a thread about Santiago, they get in such a jingoistic mindset that is so ridiculous-I've seen it time and again in SSP and SSC, especially in the Latinamerican sections.
> Keep in mind that these are a selection of photos of the best places in Santiago in the city centre and Las Condes. The city is far from being a cosmopolitan urban centre, by the way. Look up the definition of the word.


*Dude...there're lots of pics from different districts...Porvidencia, Vitacura, La Dehesa, La Reina, etc...the reason why many of the pics are from Santiago Centro (the downtown) and Las Condes is because both are the biggest and most important ones....

And what we had here was a very polite debate, at least from the only chilean forumer that has been posting here (me)..

And you are right..Santiago is probably not a cosmopolitan urban centre if you compare it with the most important cities in the world (London, NY, Paris, LA, Toronto, Tokio, etc) but at least in Latinoamerica it is...and anyway, what is your point? if you get here to criticise from an urban or architectonic point of view that is cool, but your attitude sucks man..seriously, this thread costed me a lot of work to receive this kind of reply..*


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

snowsum said:


> I love my city, I love my country, chile is amazing.* to walk by the street is really cool, only in chile exist this.*


:weird:

*Si no tienes nada inteligente que decir mejor no digas nada que nos haces quedar en ridiculo...*


----------



## serfin (May 21, 2007)

well, i like this city, i have said always that someday i'll visit it, certanly Santigo de Chile isn't a monumental and historic city, however, the development in the new areas of the city i like so much, very modern and it seems clean.


----------



## MaTech (Jul 15, 2004)

Me encanta Chile.. un país moderno, mezcla entre América, Europa/España... pero con personalidad propia muy especial. Un país que lo tiene todo, desde recursos naturales a humanos.


I like Chile... and the city of Santiago. Sometimes it looks an amarican city, some times an European/Spanish one but a country with a very strong personality. A wide variety of weather and landscapes and rich on natural and human resources... kay:


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Lovely pics.


----------



## NoXi (Oct 16, 2005)

really good pics, thx voltico


----------



## RaBiErTeTe (Nov 7, 2007)

No puedo dejar q este thread muera!!! las fotos están muy buenas :lol:


----------



## conejo1979 (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow!!!


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

snowsum said:


> I love my city, I love my country, chile is amazing. to walk by the street is really cool, only in chile exist this.


LOL!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

PFloyd said:


> ^
> Gosh, every time Chileans start a thread about Santiago, they get in such a jingoistic mindset that is so ridiculous-I've seen it time and again in SSP and SSC, especially in the Latinamerican sections.
> Keep in mind that these are a selection of photos of the best places in Santiago in the city centre and Las Condes. The city is far from being a cosmopolitan urban centre, by the way. Look up the definition of the word.


Ok, Santiago is far from being comopolitan, and i think there are too much comopolites cities thats not a plus for any city, Santiago is not cosmopolite is a chilean city and is unique, cosmpolitism its so overrated. Maybe was an adventage on 60s not now.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

*Yeh, that's right...in the first part of the 20th century until beginning of the 60s Santiago was a very cosmopolitan city..*


----------



## Korsakov (May 12, 2008)

Santiago is a amazing city, the most modern in LA, with a great diversity of peoples.


----------



## bisco_ale (Mar 22, 2008)

Thnak you for your great work voltico, Santiago looks great:cheers2: seems like there is a lot going on and a lot to dokay:


----------



## Rodriogs (May 3, 2008)

snowsum said:


> I love my city, I love my country, chile is amazing. to walk by the street is really cool, only in chile exist this.



:lol:


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

bisco_ale said:


> Thnak you for your great work voltico, Santiago looks great:cheers2: seems like there is a lot going on and a lot to dokay:


*Your welcome, it's been a pleasure to share them with you guys..*


----------



## Puto (Jan 4, 2004)

Great thread..  I love to see these pics about People & Culture.. i kind of feel closer to the subjects.


----------



## Voltico (Apr 27, 2007)

Puto said:


> Great thread..  I love to see these pics about People & Culture.. i kind of feel closer to the subjects.


*What "puto" means in portuguese?? I prefer not to tell you what it means in spanish *


----------



## Brazil_Gold Coast (Oct 23, 2007)

^^ Puto in portuguese has the same meaning as in spanish... don't know why someone's name is that...

Now, I don't want to start any other arguments here, specially with people from Panama that always have to compare their city with every other place from Latin America, but Santiago is definately one of the most beautiful cities in the world. Chile is the most developed country in Latin America and Santiago surely shows it. They say Chile will be part of the "Developed World" within the next 10 years or so. I don't doubt it! Congratulations for Santiago and Chile. Definately in my must see list!


----------



## Tavo_Mty (Dec 28, 2006)

I love Santiago, is one of my Latin American favorite cities!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

¡Una ciudad muy hermosa!
¡ Y tambien, hay tan muchas muchachas hermosas en Santiago!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

¿Es Santiago el visitar muy costoso?
Quiero visitar Santiago.


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

StevenW said:


> ¿Es Santiago el visitar muy costoso?
> Quiero visitar Santiago.


for us americans i think is cheap. not so cheap as other south american countries, but cheaper than US. if you are talking about the travel, from miami there are some cheap flies.


----------



## Assemblage23 (Jan 6, 2008)

Crazy place...I love such cities...I would really like to visit it someday!!!


----------



## Rodrigo21 (Jul 27, 2007)

Cuntur said:


> (...)
> I read a year ago that a 300 something metres tower was being built...is it finished?


That's the Grand Costanera Tower in Costanera Center, the tower will be finished in the year 2010 with the whole complex.


I think there are some pictures here that doesn't represent the people of Santiago, they seem a bit... hippie. :lol:


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

=)
i loved the thread
very representative


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

A couple of weeks ago, I saw a fantastic chilean movie called "Machuca". The movie is set in 1973, and the second principal character lives in a very fucked up slum. I know, Santiago still have some slums, but I really doubt, in a deplorable condition like in Pinochet era. Chilean social and economic progress in the last 20 years is incredible.


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

^^Yo la tengo en DVD es la mejor que pelicula que he visto!!! Y tienes razon Machuca vivia en ese barriada pero antes de Pinochet porque si te das cuenta en al final de la pela cuando regresa el otro ninio el de plata a la barriada a ver que le habia pasado a Machuca ya no hay nadie. En fin Santiago is a really beautiful city


----------



## eduardo90 (Aug 6, 2008)

snowsum said:


> I love my city, I love my country, chile is amazing. to walk by the street is really cool, only in chile exist this.


JAJAJAJAJAJAJAJA.....nunca me he reido tanto. Creo que querias decir otra cosa pero lo que dijiste si me dio risa.


----------



## Brisbaner21 (Jul 17, 2007)

Great shots.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

mark renton said:


> A couple of weeks ago, I saw a fantastic chilean movie called "Machuca". The movie is set in 1973, and the second principal character lives in a very fucked up slum. I know, Santiago still have some slums, but I really doubt, in a deplorable condition like in Pinochet era. Chilean social and economic progress in the last 20 years is incredible.


Thanks to Pinochet's economic reforms is that the chilean economy is like it's now. So please get a little informed before saying things like that. And I don't know if you noticed, but that movie is set at the end of Allende's goverment, where there were real and serious economic problems in Chile.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> Thanks to Pinochet's economic reforms is that the chilean economy is like it's now. So please get a little informed before saying things like that. And I don't know if you noticed, but that movie is set at the end of Allende's goverment, where there were real and serious economic problems in Chile.



thanks to pinochet two of my uncles were killed....

chile doesnt have nothing to thank to him, cause all what he did with the economy is now overshadowed for the humanity crimes and mony theft. And by the way, the capitalist sistem of pinochet is being reformed by the Concertación in its bases.

We have nothing to thank him, nothing but death and horror.


----------



## Lost Cosmonaut (Feb 10, 2005)

^^Exactly. Pinochet was monster. He does important economic reforms in the 70´s, but he increased inequality and the chilean economy are devasted in early 80´s with almost half of population living under the poverty. So, the only thing that this murder deserve is rotten in hell.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

YYC said:


> thanks to pinochet two of my uncles were killed....


I'm really and deeply sorry, but you have to remember also that many people were killed by leftist terrorist groups too, one of the best friends of my dad among them, it was a violent chapter of Chile's history, a nearly civil war situation, and the military is not to blame because they didn't start it, even more, by nearly all historians, the respected Paul Johnson amog them, the military stopped it from happening, and the result of that civil war according to the leftist General Carlos Prats would had been 500.000 victims, a much larger number than the 3.000 that died in the military government, so you can see it as if 3.000 people resulted dead, a very sad thing of course, or 497.000 people were saved.... sometimes you have to take the less bad option, there didn't exist and easy exit to the deep crisis in Chile's social, political and economical life. I hope that the Pinochet government never happened, but it was the necessary thing at that moment.



YYC said:


> chile doesnt have nothing to thank to him, cause all what he did with the economy is now overshadowed for the humanity crimes and mony theft. And by the way, *the capitalist sistem of pinochet is being reformed by the Concertación in its bases.*
> 
> We have nothing to thank him, nothing but death and horror.


And that's why Chile has been growing at a much slower rate with every goverment of Concertación that comes to power.....

And even so, the Concertación tries to get the awards for the economic achievements of Chile, even when many of it's main leaders doesn't believe in the economic system that have made it possible...it's a little incoherent.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

mark renton said:


> ^^Exactly. Pinochet was monster. He does important economic reforms in the 70´s, but he increased inequality and the chilean economy are devasted in early 80´s with almost half of population living under the poverty. So, the only thing that this murder deserve is rotten in hell.



Nothing of that is true. Chile was a devastated country in 1973 after the marxist government of Allende and 40 years of slow decline, from then on the economy did nothing but to improve dramatically. There was a global recession inn 1982 that affected Chile because we had just recently opened our economy to the world, so it was not competitive enough to make front to the crisis. But in 1986 onwards we grew at a 8% rate in average.

I would not even dare to speak about Brazil's controversials historical issues as you do with the ones of Chile, especcially if I have received my information from some biased sources.

Anyway, this is not a political thread, so don't continue with the topic, I just wanted to clarify some unreliable information.


----------



## YYC (Aug 19, 2008)

jcarloschile said:


> I'm really and deeply sorry, but you have to remember also that many people were killed by leftist terrorist groups too, one of the best friends of my dad among them, it was a violent chapter of Chile's history, a nearly civil war situation, and the military is not to blame because they didn't start it, even more, by nearly all historians, the respected Paul Johnson amog them, the military stopped it from happening, and the result of that civil war according to the leftist General Carlos Prats would had been 500.000 victims, a much larger number than the 3.000 that died in the military government, so you can see it as if 3.000 people resulted dead, a very sad thing of course, or 497.000 people were saved.... sometimes you have to take the less bad option, there didn't exist and easy exit to the deep crisis in Chile's social, political and economical life. I hope that the Pinochet government nver happened, but it was the necessary thing at that moment.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



men, i rather a 4% growth with equity and life quality, than a 10% growth with horror, murder, terror and inequality, cause those who get rich in the pinochet Dictatorship were who agreed to him, today almost everybody has the posiblity of get over poverty.

anyway, i neither agree with comunism, or with any dictatorship, is not sane for anybody to keep on supporting those kind of people and is not sane to thank someone who made so much damage to an entire country. Lets safeguard our democracy =) cause is democracy wich give us the oporunity of being talking here with out being persecuted if we dont agree each other.
cheers, have a good day 

PD: there si something we have in common Juancarloschile, we both love Chile, thats good anyway, while you do it with respect to the others.


----------



## jcarloschile (Jul 12, 2008)

Yeah, we're lucky to have such a great country, we should all feel proud of what whe have built together.


----------



## hasta_atras (Aug 27, 2007)

I love Santiago, everytime I go there, there is something new. the air, the sky, the smell, everything seems to be magic... it's a beautiful city.


----------

